# Repticon Charlotte! January 7 & 8



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

(Saturday & Sunday)
2012 Show Dates
January 7 & 8

Cabarrus Arena & Events Center
4751 Highway 49 North
Concord, NC 28025


Two years in the making, Repticon Charlotte finally become a reality! In 2007, Repticon scrapped original plans to come to Charlotte, North Carolina. However, demand for that barely announced show was high, as was the need for a premium reptile & exotic animal show in the largest metro area of the Carolinas. An excellent new venue was found just north of Charlotte, and in February 2009 Repticon held a Valentine's Day weekend show! The show was a smashing success and very popular with the large local reptile community. The show returned that fall, and twice again in 2010 to great acclaim. This show is now a new Repticon regular, so check back for further updates as Repticon Charlotte develops in 2011 with now 3 shows annually for Charlotte area herpers!

Featuring reptile and amphibian breeders and wholesalers, reptile pet products and supplies, educational seminars and exhibits, and fun-filled activities for the entire family!

Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: Adults - $10.00, Children (5-12) - $5.00,
Four and under FREE!
Two Day VIP Ticket: Adults - $12.00, Children - $5.00


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll be there, anyone else planning on making it out to this? I'm always in the market for supplies, plants, and new kinds of feeders / bugs.


----------

